# sulfur microwave/plasma lamp



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 10, 2007)

Well...I made a post about this awhile ago, but found an article about NASA's research for possibly using them in space/moon/mars to grow vegetables. I think this sytem is pretty interesting. There's also a part on their research using LEDs to grow vegetables too.

I also found a site that sells the systems. Just have to email them for the price. I'm guessing they cost quite a bit.

Here is the article link.
http://www.space.com/businesstechnology/technology/light_farming_010926.html

Here is the article link from the first thread I made on these lights.

http://www.nasatech.com/Briefs/July00/KSC11970.html

Here is a link to a place that actually sells them.

http://www.sulfur-plasma.com/

I think this is some pretty cool stuff. Different technology is always fun to learn about. I wonder what kind of results you would get from using one of these.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 10, 2007)

dammmm  those are some good lights    but too much watts for me


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

hey that's pretty interesting let me know what the price is on that bet its big bucks lol


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll shoot the guys an email to find out...I'm guessing it's up in the 1000's.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 12, 2007)

Geodesic domes 
    full of
    moon plants
    very high


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 12, 2007)

I bet you could grow some nice plants with the moons low grav.   Wonder if it will affect bud density.   Wait that sucks.... then buds will only way a 6th of what they would here.  That's a shady gram you're buying Major Tom.


----------

